# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Rovena Dilo

## TiLoNcE

Rovena Dilo-- me pelqen shummmmm

* "Fjalët e përjetshme"


Jemi aq larg 
Sa duhet t'kaloj male e dete 
Të vij tek ty, të të gjej 
Jemi aq larg 
Por në çdo çast si mjergull e lehtë 
Ti qëndron mbi mua 
Ti det herë i qetë, herë i trazuar 

You are in my mind 
You're in my heart 

Nuk janë fjalët e mia 
Janë fjalët e përjetshme  

Fjalët e thjeshta 
Që njerëzit s'janë lodhur kurrë 
Së thëni e së dëgjuari 
S'janë mërzitur së kënduari 
As vuajtjet as luftrat 
Si shterën dot fjalët e thjeshta 
Që njerëzit s'janë lodhur kurrë 
Së thëni e së dëgjuari 
S'janë mërzitur së kënduari 

Por ti se di 
Se sa lumturi më sjell qënia jote 
Dhe pa të prekur 
Do të të pres, tani dhe gjithnjë 

You are in my mind 
You're in my heart 
Nuk janë fjalët e mia 
Janë fjalët e përjetshme 
 *

----------


## TiLoNcE

*Rovena Dilo

Hape qiellin për mua


Dashuri, kaq ditë që po të pres 
Bie shi, e di, dhe qielli derdh trishtim 
Si mund të rroj pa pakëz diell 
Si mund të rroj unë pa ty 
Jeta nuk ka kuptim 

Ti do vish, e di 
Ti do vish nuk kam dyshim 
Por unë dua që ti të më vish nëpër shi 
Nuk do ketë as ditë as natë 
As dimër as verë 
As bota nuk do jetë 
Do jemi vetëm unë dhe ti 
Dhe zëri yt që butë më përkëdhel 
Dhe dora jote në flokët e mi 

Hape qiellin për mua 
Sillma dritën e diellit 
Hape qiellin dhe retë do të ikin 
Do të shkrihen larg, diku larg përgjithnjë 
Po unë dua që diellin të ma sjellësh veç ti 
Si mund të jetoj pa pakëz qiell 
Si mund të jetoj pa ty 

Ti do vish 
Dimri më n'veri do shkojë 
Pritjet do të shkrijnë si bora dalngadalë 
Nuk do ketë as ditë as natë 
As dimër as verë 
As bota nuk do jetë 
Do jemi vetëm unë dhe ti 
Dhe zëri yt që butë më përkëdhel 
Dhe dora jote në flokët e mi 


Eja ti mos vono 
Eja ti po te pres 
Eja ti vetem ti 
Hapma qiellin 


*

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

*Për një çast më ndali zemra*    - _Rovena Dilo dhe Piro Cako_

Për një çast më ndali zemra, s'ishe ti, 
Shpirtin sonte ma trazove përsëri 
Më kujtohet sa shumë prisja 
Që të ndjeja erën tënde 
Kthehu dhe një herë të të shihja 

Ëndrra gjumin ma këputi e më zgjoi 
Mbi në mbres të ndjeva frymën, ku je ti 
Puthjet ende janë të nxehta 
S'na i ftoh dot largësia 
Eja mos u fshih vetëm në ëndrra 

Unë dhe ti 
Lusim natën që edhe pak të zgjaste 
Të mos kish agim 
Edhe dielli fare të mos lindte 
Vetëm unë dhe ti 
Lusim natën që pafund të zgjaste 
Të mos kish mbarim 
Edhe dielli atë ditë të shuhej 
Ndarje të mos kish 
Nëse mijëra kilometra sot na ndajnë 


Mos më thuaj humbi dashuria 
Më të madhe e bën largësia 
Eja zemer netët ti përcjellim si dikur 

Dashuria nis me ty ,me ty mbaron 
Je kuptimi që merr dita sa fillon 
Puthjet ende janë të nxehta 
S'na i ftoh dot largësia 
Eja, mos u fshih vetëm në ëndrra 

Mos më thuaj humbi dashuria 
Më të madhe e bën largësia 
Eja zemer netët ti përcjellim si dikur

----------


## shigjeta

*Ne Shkoder te vish* 

Shkodra ka plot dashuri
Gaz e brenga ne fshehti
Por une te kam dashur ty
Shiu mbi qiell piklon
Vete e di  cfare me mundon
Djem e vajza kur festojne

Ref.
Dhe  te them kujto
Vjen ajo qe shkon
Kush te deshi 
Prap te do
Afer meje
Ne Shkoder te vish
Eja shpirti im

A uj i mjer
Mbi liqen kur kthej 
Shih dimrit 
Qe aq fort te desha 
Ty ne vere
Dhe mos harro
Ne Shkoder te vish
Si flaka mes zjarrit
Gjithe jeten ti te rrish


_Albumin e Rovena Dilos mund ta degjoni KETU_

----------


## StormAngel

Kenga e trete eshte fantastike,per mua ndoshta edhe nje nga kenget me te mira shqiptare.
Me pelqen se tepermi.Emocione,emocione.Nejse,
Pershendetje

----------


## MiLaNiStE

mu vallaj mpelqe shum ajo konga Ante i tokes timee 

tekstin gjejeni vet lol

----------


## TiLoNcE

"*Ante i tokës sime"*


Mjaft, se pashë më pashë 
I rrashë botës qark 
Unë vetëm me veten 
Shtegtar i ngratë 
Bota më josh si magji 
Por dua të kthej nga vij 

Se shpesh e më shpesh 
Ndjej që malli më mbyt 
Se dua pak ajër 
Të ngopem me frymë 
Çdo natë në gjumë shoh shtëpinë 
Në pragun e saj 
Të shlodh trupin tim 


Ante i tokës sime 
Atdhe, të prek dhe jam perëndi 
Po kam veç një zemër 
Po deshe ti, do rilind për ty, Ante 

Ante i tokës time 
Atdhe, të prek dhe jam perëndi 
Po tek ti kam zemrën 
Rrënjët tek ti 
Kur të shoh rilind, Ante

----------


## TiLoNcE

"*Jeta është e shenjtë*"



U këputën yjet dhe ranë në tokë 
Gjethe s'çelën pemët 
E këngën e lanë zogjtë 
Krejt papritur të binte nisi shi 
Jo s'ishte shi, por ishin lotët e mi 

I zgjata dorën dhimbjes me dashuri 
I fshiva ëmbël lotët 
Ti jepja më shumë shpresë 
Dhe me zërin tim 
Gjej forcë e ulërij 
I them kësaj bote 
"E nesërmja është tani" 

Po të kishte dhimbja fjalë 
Do flisnin edhe malet 
Sytë e mi të shkretë sa panë 
Si lajnë as oqeanet 
Jetën jo askush në botë 
Nuk mund ta presë në mes 
Jeta jepet veç një herë 
...është e shenjtë 

U fikën edhe diejt, i mbyllën sytë 
Pas flakës së shtëpive 
Në valle rrotull djajtë 
Të gjithë ëngjëjt morën arratinë 
Me ta në qiell liria rrugën ndrin 

I zgjata dorën dhimbjes me dashuri 
I fshiva ëmbël lotët 
Ti jepja më shumë shpresë 
Dhe me zërin tim 
Gjej forcë e ulërij 
I them kësaj bote 
"E nesërmja është tani"

----------


## TiLoNcE

"*Kam një brengë në zemër*"



Erdha dhe të pashë, errësirë ishte jashtë 
Gjumi ty akoma nuk të paska zënë 
Në dritare rrije, si një yll atje më ndrije 
Zemra ime sa su çmend nga dashuria 

Të binin gërshetat mbi parvazin tënd të vjetër 
Kë më pret ashtu menduar nuk e di 
Kam një brengë në zemër s'di kujt ti ankohem 
Edhe malet më largohen 
Kam një brengë në zemër s'di kujt ti ankohem 
Edhe malet më largohen 

Doja të të thërrisja, të të merrja, të të shpija 
Në ca vënde lart, ku s'ka tjetër njeri 
Çupkë vetull ngjalë, për ty do të sjell një kalë 
Të kërcej mbi shalë të tij dhe të bëhem hi 

Por ti s'më dëgjon, në dritare rri mendon 
Çfarë mendon thuamë mua që ta di 
Kam një brengë në zemër s'di kujt ti ankohem 
Edhe malet më largohen 
Kam një brengë në zemër s'di kujt ti ankohem 
Edhe malet më largohen 


Doja të të thërrisja, të të merrja, të të shpija 
Në ca vënde lart, ku s'ka tjetër njeri 
Çupkë vetull ngjalë, për ty do të sjell një kalë 
Të kërcej mbi shalë të tij dhe të bëhem hi 

Por ti s'më dëgjon, në dritare rri mendon 
Çfarë mendon thuamë mua që ta di 
Kam një brengë në zemër s'di kujt ti ankohem 
Edhe malet më largohen 
Kam një brengë në zemër s'di kujt ti ankohem 
Edhe malet më largohen

----------


## dodoni

Keni harruar këtu edhe kryeveprën korçare Erdhi prilli, shkriu bora kënduar për mrekulli nga Rovena. Gjithë albumi i saj i parë ishte shumë i bukur. 

Rovena, jemi duke pritur albumin e dytë e tjerët me rradhë pastaj. Këngëtarët e mirë nuk mund të kenë pushime kaq të gjata.

----------


## shigjeta

> Keni harruar këtu edhe kryeveprën korçare Erdhi prilli, shkriu bora kënduar për mrekulli nga Rovena. Gjithë albumi i saj i parë ishte shumë i bukur.


Eshte vertet kenge e bukur, edhe mua me pelqen  :buzeqeshje: 

*Erdhi prilli shkriu bora majave*

Erdhi prilli shkriu bora majave
Maleve bie kembora maleve
Eshte nje vajze, vajze mali
Eshte e bukur si nje yll
Eshte brenga e nje djali
Bore e bardhe, trendafil

Erdhi prilli shkriu bora majave
Maleve bie kembora maleve
E pashe nje bilbil menjane
Rrinte i struktur qan me vaj
Pse skendon po rri vecan
Bilbili i mire qan me lot
Zogjte dy nga dy jetojne
Dhe kendojne ne fole
Çajne qiellin e kalter
Edhe largohen si rrufe

Erdhi prilli shkriu bora majave
Maleve bie kembora maleve
Gjithe natyra u ndriçua
Edhe ndriçon pafundesine
Qielli i prillit me nje puthje
Do te zgjoje nga gjumi i larget
Dashurine se kam harruar, 
se harroj
Thelle ne shpirt e kam te shkruar, 
sa te rroje

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

...............

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

*Bota e madhe eshte me ty*

Sa e vogel duket bota
kur e sheh nga lartesite
edhe njerezit kaq te vegjel ngjajne
dhe shtepite humbin malet dhe qytetet
kodrat, detet behen nje
qe te gjithe femije, te rinj e pleq
si dallon me asgje
nga lart pa rendesi
duken fjalet, xhelozite
humb e keqja e kesaj bote
por je ti.

Refreni
Se bota e madhe eshte me ty
bota s'ka vlere pa dashuri
bote ti je
toke ti je
fryme ti je, vetem ti

Nga avioni bota ngjan
si nje harte pa kufinj
s'duken rracat dhe ngjyrat
gjithe merite 
zhduken ndotjet edhe luftrat
toka qiellit i perngjan
gjithe merzite e kesaj bote
ti leshosh ne oqean
do shikosh si re te lehta
duken fjalet, xhelozite
ti i merr kaq seriozisht
por a e di se....

Refreni
Bota e madhe etj.

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

*Dashuria*

Sa here te kam pritur
tek vendi qe ne dime
mes shiut rreke
kur era fryn stuhi
vete me mesove
se dashuria
ka diell dhe ne shi
vete me mesove
se dashuria
gjithe qiellin ka cati

Mes qershive mjalte
qendruam ne te dy
kokrrat qe nga lart
pikonin leng ne sy
e zgjatem duart
perkulem deget
por kokrra s'morem dot
ty te mos kisha 
prane ne keto caste
e etur do te ndjehesha sot

Nje dite buze detit
me pyete si femi
valle dashuria
a deti ka me thellesi
Pastaj e dashur koken mbeshtete
pergjigje prisje kot
S'di ne c'thellesira 
Humba e tera
por di se s'dilja dot

----------


## niku-nyc

"Per nje cast me ndali zemra" me Pirro Cako esht nje nga kenget fanstastike klasike shqiptare dhe nje nga kenget time favorite nga Rovena Dilo simpatikja kengetare  me zerin e bukur...

----------


## Asriana

Rovena eshte je kengetare shume e mire,kenget e saj ne pergjithesi me pelqejne shume,por do te vecoja ne vecanti kengen e saj me te fundit *''DOREZOHEM''* qe eshte nje kenge e mrekullueshme

Disa vargje nga kjo kenge:

Ti nje dite do me kerkosh
te jetoj vetem per ty
e une do t'a bej
ti nje dite do me ndalosh
te largohem nga ketu
me nje puthje me burgos
e une do te rri.
Ti po me mbylle syte nje dite
do te ndjek un pas aty
jam e bindur kur t'i hap
me ty do jem prane.

Ti me pushtove menjehere
asnje lufte te me sfidoje
kali i trojes nuk t'u desh
brenda zemres te kaloje.
Vetem ti,je sunduesi im i heshtur
ke fituar dhe ke mbetur
ti *mendimi me i bukur*
si deshira me e cmendur qe une kam.

Dorezohem para teje pa nje kusht
per fjalet qe vec ti mi thua
per gjerat qe ti ben per mua
s'mund te jem
e lire pa ty si mund te jem?
lirine pa ty perse ta kem?

etj,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Davius

*A eshte muzike kjo qe degjojme?!*



Bisedoi: Edison Kurani

INTERVISTA / Kengetarja e mirenjohur Rovena Dilo, ne nje interviste ekskluzive per Koha Jone, rrefehet per jeten e saj profesionale dhe planet me te aferta. Ndalet ne ceshtjen e Kosoves dhe pse e perkrah aq shume mevetesine e saj. Pergjigjet edhe per festen e djeshme te Shen Valentinit dhe ate te sotmen, Shen Faustin. Kengetarja ben apel dhe per ate qe e konsideron si cedukim te qytetareve, duke shtuar pyetjen: A eshte muzike kjo qe degjojme?!

*Sapo kaluam dy dite te shenuara, pardje Dita e te Dashuruarve, Shen Valentini dhe dje, ajo e te vetmuarve, Shen Faustini. Ju kujt feste iu perkushtuat?*

Te dyja nga pak. Eshte me mire pak edhe sakte. (Qesh).

*Kete jave ka edhe evenimente te tjera, shume me te rendesishme. Kjo fundjave pritet qe ta gjeje Kosoven me ne fund te pavarur. Ju njiheni si nje nder perkraheset e para te kesaj ceshtjeje. Kujtoj ketu deklarimin tuaj te bujshem ne vitin 1998, kur publikisht ne sheshin para Pallatit te Kongreseve, gjate koncertit te Pranveres, guxuat te therrisni Rrofte UCK, Rrofte Kosova e lire. Dihet se atehere UCK ishte ne listen e zeze dhe pavaresia as qe mendohej te hidhej ne diskutim. Meqenese pati plot reagime pro dhe kunder, si i perballuat ju?*

Per mua reagimet ndaj thirrjes pro UCK-se dhe Kosoves skane pasur asnje rendesi. Une nuk e bera qe te merrja reagime. Une besoja atehere dhe besoj edhe tani, se kam bere gjene e duhur. U mundova te kontribuoja sadopak ne ato momente te veshtira, me prezencen time publike dhe qytetare. UCK-ne, e shihja si te vetmen zgjidhje. Kosoven e lire, si te vetmin fund te lumtur. Sa mire qe kjo po ndodh me te vertete.

*Kam mesuar se ju keni lidhje edhe me te forta me Kosoven. Lidhet kjo me origjinen tuaj, apo cfare?*

Kjo ka lidhje me traditen e shendoshe patriotike qe familja ime bart nga te dy krahet, nenes e babait, por sidomos fisi i Dilove, ka mbajtur qendrim ndaj ceshtjes se Kosoves. Duke nisur nga stergjyshi im, gjuhetari i shquar Ilia Dilo Sheperi, qe njihet dhe si babai i sintakses se gjuhes shqipe, per te kaluar te xhaxhai i tim eti, Jani Dilo, i cili eshte shquar per fjalimet e tij te zjarrta pro Kosoves, ne lobet e shqiptareve te Shteteve te Bashkuara, ne vitet 45 te shekullit te kaluar dhe me vone. Dhe deri te babai im, Vangjeli, i cili me ka ushqyer me deshiren per ta pare Kosoven te lire dhe bashkangjitur Shqiperise.

*Dhjete vjet me pas, deklarata juaj behet edhe me guximshme. Mendoni se do te jeni po aq vizionare sa dhe heren e pare?*

Shqiperia e madhe nuk ka pse eshte nje tabu. Kosova eshte shqiptare. Kufiri nuk e ndan dot popullin e nje gjaku. Sot kufijte po sheshohen. Jemi te gjithe drejt nje rruge, asaj te bashkimit. Shume shpejt do te shkojme ne Prishtine, sikur shkojme ne Durres. E do ta harrojme kohen kur ishim te ndare. Le ta shohim kete bashkim, si nisjen e diteve te mbara per kombin tone te munduar.

*Kosova tani eshte ne vigjilje te mevetesise, ndaj organizimet kane nisur dhe minutat po numerohen mbrapsht. Ju po i bashkoheni festes?*

Une kam kohe qe festoj per Kosoven e lire dhe te pavarur.

*Ne cmenyre?*

Me shpirt dhe me pune. Se shpejti une realizoj videoklipin e kenges se fundit Rrefimi, qe eshte nje bashkepunim me kantautorin Armend Rexhepagiq dhe poeten Aida Baraku. Te dy unike dhe te mrekullueshem.
*
Nuk mendoni se pati fat jo te mire ajo kenge ne Festivalin e RTSH?*

Kenges i duket fati kur ajo perballet me publikun. Videoklipi do te beje perballjen e vertete.

*Dua te ndalem ne argumentin e Festivalit te Kenges ne Radiotelevizionin Shteteror. Pati shume akuza se u duk qarte monopoli dhe manipulimi i tij, ju a bashkoheni me keto mendime?*

Kete vit, Festivali i RTSH-se u ndot vertet dhe mua nuk me takon dhe nuk dua te behem pjese e kesaj ndotjeje. Detyra ime kryesore nuk eshte te kontestoj nivelin e ndotjes, por te krijoj kenge te bukura dhe tia bej ato te ditura publikut. Kengen qe une bera per publikun dhe qe nuk mu lejua tia tregoj, e ndjej per detyre te bej qe ti degjohet zeri. Ndaj ne bashkepunim me shtepine e njohur diskografike Supersonic Records, jemi duke pergatitur klipin qe se shpejti do te shfaqet ne ekrane.

*Nje tjeter teme e mprehte eshte ajo e volumit dhe nivelit te veprimtarive muzikore ne kete periudhe, si e vleresoni ju, eshte e mjaftueshme apo...?*

Thuajse i vdekur. Kriza qe ka perfshire vendin, sigurisht qe ka perfshire dhe fushen e muzikes. Ndaj nuk eshte se arti ne Shqiperi po perjeton momente te gezuara. Gjithcka mbetet ne kuadrin e nismave personale, ose grupimeve private.

*Doni te thoni se shteti eshte pasiv ne kete drejtim?*

Shteti nuk ka ngritur asnje strategji per te qene perkrahes i artit. E njejta gje, mos me keq, per te qene prane muzikes se lehte. Aq sa ekrane te ndryshme televizive, transmetojne te gjitha llojet e pacavureve. Kujt i behet vone? Po cedukohet brezi i ri dhe kjo na tremb te gjithe. O Zot i madh, cfare shijesh po kultivojme. Valle, muzike eshte kjo qe degjojme?!!

Shteti eshte indiferent ndaj menyres si ekziston muzika dhe me cfare cilesie ajo ekziston. Dhe indiferenca ndonjehere eshte padrejtesia me e madhe.

*Se fundi ka disa levizje nga shteti, per te respektuar te drejten e autorit. Dihet se krijimet artistike shiten dhe piratohen rendom ne vendin tone. A ndjeheni ju te demtuar nga kjo dukuri?*

Pa dyshim. Ne nuk perfitojme asnje vlere materiale nga te drejtat qe kemi mbi krijimet tona. Nderkohe, ato perdoren lirisht dhe nuk ka asnje sistem monitorimi apo kontrolli ndaj tyre. Per rrjedhoje, tregu eshte ne nje kaos total.
*
Mendoni se ne kete pike, nje rrugedalje ekziston?*

Une mendoj se ka ardhur momenti te sistemohet tregu. Per kete, konstatoj se jane te interesuar te gjithe ata qe merren me prodhimin, shperndarjen dhe shitjen e materialeve muzikore. Shtepite serioze diskografike dhe vete artistet, do te behen nismetare dhe besoj se kjo gje ka filluar. Shteti nuk duhet te behet i gjalle vetem atehere kur vjen puna per te vjele taksa, por te mendoje se si te bashkepunoje qe kjo industri te mos demtohet, por te ndihmohet, ne radhe te pare.

*Si mendoni se do te jete pranvera qe po afron dhe vera e ketij viti, ne aspektin tuaj profesional?*

Parashikoj nje riorganizim te punes ne lokalin tim dhe pse jo, te kete baze muziken e gjalle te performuar atje.

*Do te jene protagoniste dhe kengetare te tjere te njohur?*

Jane pjese e riorganizimit.

KOHA JONE

----------


## amanda20

me pelqen rovena kendon bukur dhe nuk perdor zhveshjen per te pasur sukse...

----------


## rrezarta

o ta ha  synin   sa  e mire je . shume  me pelqej kjo intervista jote  . edhte fakt qe jemi nje dhe  veshtire qa na nfane dikush  me.

----------


## zoomen15

Nje kengetare e kompletuar ne te gjitha aspektet. E adhuroj
 Per nje cast - 1fare eshte kenga.

----------

